# Elon's Big Lie - When Free Isn't Free and Forever Isn't Forever



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, Elon / Tesla have a big credibility problem. In 2016 Elon promised that by the start of 2018 a Tesla would drive autonomously from CA to NY. Coming up to 5 years later, there's still no sign of that. 

Nobody with any sense believed that claim, though, so it's not such a big deal. What is a big deal, though, is Elon's other big false claim he used to sell cars in the UK, which is that anyone who bought a Tesla there would have free charging, forever. Just how pissed would you be if you shelled out big money for one of his cars based on this promise? Did he pull the same stunt in the US?

The Lie:









Elon Musk Free Tesla Charging







youtube.com





The Reality:









Tesla significantly increases Supercharger prices across Europe


Tesla Supercharger prices have gone up significantly across Europe amid the energy crisis on the continent.




electrek.co


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

elelegido said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Elon / Tesla have a big credibility problem. In 2016 Elon promised that by the start of 2018 a Tesla would drive autonomously from CA to NY. Coming up to 5 years later, there's still no sign of that.
> 
> Nobody with any sense believed that claim, though, so it's not such a big deal. What is a big deal, though, is Elon's other big false claim he used to sell cars in the UK, which is that anyone who bought a Tesla there would have free charging, forever. Just how pissed would you be if you shelled out big money for one of his cars based on this promise? Did he pull the same stunt in the US?
> 
> ...


Always read the contract first when you buy a new vehicle. If there is any doubt about something, it should be addressed at the time of purchase. Charging should have been indicated in the contract I would think.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Shock as Elon turns out to be full of shit.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Fools gold.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

How to tell if your Tesla qualifies for free Supercharging


A detailed explanation of how Tesla's free unlimited Supercharging works and how to determine if you or your Tesla still qualify for it.




electrek.co






The original Tesla Roadster does not have Supercharging capabilities
All versions of the Model S have seen some form of free Supercharging from Tesla
Excluding the Model S 40, since it was software-limited Model S 60 that needed to be unlocked

Fully-transferrable, free unlimited Supercharging has not been offered since 2017
The Performance Model 3 came with free unlimited Supercharging for the life of the EV in 2018-2019
However, this deal only applied to the first owner and is non transferrable

Since mid-2020, Tesla has made no mention of additional free unlimited Supercharging
As the newest Tesla, the Model Y has never seen any long-term free Supercharging promotions
In a push to hit Tesla’s sales goal, Model Y purchases made in later December 2020 may have qualified for a year of free Supercharging


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

forqalso said:


> The original Tesla Roadster does not have Supercharging capabilities
> All versions of the Model S have seen some form of free Supercharging from Tesla
> Excluding the Model S 40, since it was software-limited Model S 60 that needed to be unlocked
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. You saved me a lot of typing. Just a couple of notes:

1) @forqalso is correct in that many Teslas did come with lifetime free supercharging

2) Elon did promise some form of free supercharging for the Model 3 while it was being developed. Musk did NOT follow through on his statement (he in fact mentioned three different types of free plans for the Model 3, none of which came to pass when the car actually shipped).

3) Elon Musk is a deeply flawed human being. He is also a genius who is making more contributions to mankind than any other human I am aware of.

One thing I am very clear on from having watched him for several years now and writing about him online. He is not a scammer. He is not willfully dishonest in any way. When he makes a statement he truly believes what he is saying. This may be related to one of the mental illnesses he spoke of on his appearance on SNL. Musk is the world's richest man and could walk away from all this. But he is singularly dedicated to the sustainability of the human species. We need a thousand more just like him.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

elelegido said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Elon / Tesla have a big credibility problem. In 2016 Elon promised that by the start of 2018 a Tesla would drive autonomously from CA to NY. Coming up to 5 years later, there's still no sign of that.


As far as _I'm _concerned you flubbed it on this one bro. You quoted a clip from years ago when many Teslas were coming with free supercharging, and then quoted a recent article about Tesla raising the price of supercharging, _for those owners who pay for charging_. D- for failing to do your research. You are capable of better.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> As far as _I'm _concerned you flubbed it on this one bro.


Not so. When the CEO of the company says that when you buy a Tesla, the charging is going to be free forever, I take that to mean that when you buy a Tesla, the charging is going to be free forever.

One needs to be careful when talking about forever. As Prince once correctly observed,_ "Forever, baby, that's a mighty long time"_.

Forward planning does not seem to be a strong point for Elon, as evidenced by the failure to hit his own self-imposed target for the coast-to-coast autonomous drive, or even to achieve it at all. Now, if he had thought ahead and realised that forever free charging would not be economically feasible for Tesla, then a better choice of words would have been, "For a limited time, cars sold now will come with free Supercharging for as long as the first owner owns the car. Offer subject to change. Terms and conditions apply". However, that does not sound as snappy as, "_You'll be able to travel anywhere in Britain, and it's free forever_", which obviously is not the same thing, but would help him sell more cars.


> You quoted a clip from years ago when many Teslas were coming with free supercharging


Several years don't matter when one has talked about forever. Forever's a mighty long time.


> and then quoted a recent article about Tesla raising the price of supercharging, _for those owners who pay for charging_


Again, you're missing the point. Elon said, "_You'll be able to travel anywhere in Britain, and it's free forever_", not "You'll be able to travel anywhere in Britain, and it's free forever, as long as you are not one of the people for whom it's not free forever. Offer subject to change. Terms and conditions apply".


> D- for failing to do your research.


Lol, no research is required in order to appreciate that the claim / promise was not upheld.


> You are capable of better.


Thanks! But the point is, that Elon is capable of better. He's undoubtedly a brilliant man, yet he could improve in marketing and public relations.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

forqalso said:


> How to tell if your Tesla qualifies for free Supercharging
> 
> 
> A detailed explanation of how Tesla's free unlimited Supercharging works and how to determine if you or your Tesla still qualify for it.
> ...


Sure, it's possible to write in all kinds of caveats, terms, conditions and reversals. However, that's not the point I made. The point I made is that Elon claimed that charging would be free forever, and it is another claim made my Elon that has turned out not to be true.

As you point out, that has now been backpedalled on by the caveats, terms and conditions you showcase above that have been imposed at a later date over Elon's original claim.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> 2) Elon did promise some form of free supercharging for the Model 3 while it was being developed. Musk did NOT follow through on his statement (he in fact mentioned three different types of free plans for the Model 3, none of which came to pass when the car actually shipped).


As detailed above, Musk promised. "When you buy a Tesla in the UK, it will come with free supercharging forever". Not "some form of free supercharging for the Model 3". And yes, he has not followed through on what he promised.


> 3) Elon Musk is a deeply flawed human being. He is also a genius who is making more contributions to mankind than any other human I am aware of.


Yes, the point of this thread is not to analyse whether or not human beings are flawed. I think we can all take it as read that the species is imperfect. The existence of music by Katy Perry and Britney Spears, for example, is proof enough of this. Leaving that to one side, what tends to happen is that when people make false claims and unfulfilled promises, they tend to get called out for them. Which is what is happening here.


> One thing I am very clear on from having watched him for several years now and writing about him online. He is not a scammer. He is not willfully dishonest in any way. When he makes a statement he truly believes what he is saying. This may be related to one of the mental illnesses he spoke of on his appearance on SNL. Musk is the world's richest man and could walk away from all this. But he is singularly dedicated to the sustainability of the human species. We need a thousand more just like him.


Sure, but the point remains. When one is a public figure, and especially one who uses their prominence to sell expensive things to people, they need to make sure that their claims are accurate and their promises are achievable. It leads to credibility - think of the mauling that Uber got when their self-driving car programme was quietly closed in failure and shame.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Did Musk claim all Teslas sold for eternity would come with life-time free supercharging or was he talking about the cars that Tesla was selling at the time he said it? There’s a big difference. I can’t take an old ad for a 67 Camaro to the Chevy dealer and get one for $2700 and just like that, I can’t expect an offer for one model year Tesla to apply to a different model in a different year.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

forqalso said:


> Did Musk claim all Teslas sold for eternity would come with life-time free supercharging or was he talking about the cars that Tesla was selling at the time he said it?


In order to know what Elon said in the video posted above, it's simply a matter of watching it. Watch the video closely and you will see that he made no reference to his cars with respect to free supercharging. Instead, he was talking about the Superchargers themselves, saying that _they_ would be free for Teslas - he didn't tie free usage of them to the purchase of any specific Tesla models, model years, owners etc. But this is all clear from simply watching the mini-interview.

When someone says that something will be free forever, that means that it will be free forever. It is a literal, with no interpretation required. And if one makes a broad claim or promise with no caveats or limitations, then it has no caveats or limitations by definition.


> I can’t take an old ad for a 67 Camaro to the Chevy dealer and get one for $2700


Poor analogy - Chevrolet did not promise that a Camaro would cost $2,700 forever. And why did Chevrolet not say such a thing? Because it had the foresight that maintaining a certain price forever (which is a mighty long time) would not be possible. Which is precisely my point - promising _anything _forever is not prudent.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Shock as Elon turns out to be full of shit.


He has got some predictions and claims right, such as the promise to build a big battery for Australia within the given time frame. But I think he needs to reign in some of the claiming/promising or he will run into credibility problems.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Always read the contract first when you buy a new vehicle.


Agreed, this is always essential.


> If there is any doubt about something, it should be addressed at the time of purchase.


Are you suggesting that there was doubt about Elon's charging claims at the time? 


> Charging should have been indicated in the contract I would think.


Possibly.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If it wasn’t in the contract it wasn’t real.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> If it wasn’t in the contract it wasn’t real.


Your understanding of the strength of a contract is correct - written contracts do indeed trump verbal promises. But I don't think anyone here is saying otherwise.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> If it wasn’t in the contract it wasn’t real.


I agree. Anyone that didn’t read the contract because they heard in a tweet that it was free is a doofus.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I agree. Anyone that didn’t read the contract because they heard in a tweet that it was free is a doofus.


I don't know if there were tweets about this, but the frame of reference here is not a tweet but the statements that Elon made in a televised interview.

However, what you are alluding to is true - never trust _anything_ a car dealer tells you, _ever_. It doesn't matter if that car dealer is Elon Musk or Shady Sam's Backstreet Bargains.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Did he pull the same stunt in the US?


From his tone, expressions, and words it was implied all TESLA vehicles would be free to charge at TESLA charging stations, which is why they were building them--so customers could live "in the future" as if TESLA were bringing the dreamy movie-style future to the real-world.

It was like when he talked about the CyberTruck having bulletproof windows and...well, watch from about 5:45, the "transparent metal glass" line is at 9:30, though watching the whole thing shows why people previously believed every TESLA could be charged for free forever (at TESLA charging stations).






That was back in November of 2019, the truck was supposed to have been in production already at that time, and he'd definitely talking about that (at 19:00) and how affordable it *is* (in 2019) and you can "order now, if you like.... Oh, we also made an ATV." 

You can see how similar to Tony Stark the presentation is regarding being over-the-top,
while Musk at the same time subtracts from Stark the geekieness of Justin Hammer:
(you'll have to click on the YouTube link for this Stark one):






then from that subtract the geekieness of Justin Hammer:






and that's how you arrive at the presentation Musk delivered.

It's a big show, and Musk is the real-world Tony Stark (slightly watered down), for all the good and bad that analogy carries. So yes, like Tony Stark, Elon Musk continues to fall short and due to his amazingly large ego he offloads the results of his shortcomings as our problem, and his grand plans mixed with the same inept and corrupt government as in the movies will turn the future into a disastrous mess (because we're all sheep).


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The rub is that their version of "free" means no surcharge for using the station so you just pay their rate for electricity.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My impression from this thread… Elon Musk, liar liar pants on fire…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That was back in November of 2019, the truck was supposed to have been in production already at that time, and he'd definitely talking about it (at 19:00) how affordable it *is* and you can "order now, if you like....


I see your point, but I did not take it that the truck was in production. We all knew it was not. And it was possible to order one. I did. Still waiting for what will be the world's most badass Uber vehicle.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> In order to know what Elon said in the video posted above, it's simply a matter of watching it. Watch the video closely and you will see that he made no reference to his cars with respect to free supercharging. Instead, he was talking about the Superchargers themselves, saying that _they_ would be free for Teslas - he didn't tie free usage of them to the purchase of any specific Tesla models, model years, owners etc. But this is all clear from simply watching the mini-interview.
> 
> When someone says that something will be free forever, that means that it will be free forever. It is a literal, with no interpretation required. And if one makes a broad claim or promise with no caveats or limitations, then it has no caveats or limitations by definition.
> Poor analogy - Chevrolet did not promise that a Camaro would cost $2,700 forever. And why did Chevrolet not say such a thing? Because it had the foresight that maintaining a certain price forever (which is a mighty long time) would not be possible. Which is precisely my point - promising _anything _forever is not prudent.


Yeah, I watched the heavily edited video several times. I asked you if Musk said all Teslas ever made would have free supercharging for life; not because I didn’t watch the video, but to point out he didn’t say that. I’ve re-read my post several times, and it seems obvious. 

Tesla promised free lifetime supercharging and the owners that bought a Tesla when that offer was in effect, got that. The same as any other offer, if you act when it’s in effect, you get it. If you wait until it has been taken off the table, you don’t. Simple.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Not so. When the CEO of the company says that when you buy a Tesla, the charging is going to be free forever, I take that to mean that when you buy a Tesla, the charging is going to be free forever.
> 
> One needs to be careful when talking about forever. As Prince once correctly observed,_ "Forever, baby, that's a mighty long time"_.
> 
> ...


OK. We had to refer to the judges on this one. They just overruled me and gave you a pass on your claim. Musk does make it clear in the interview that all Teslas will have SC for life in the UK.

I could knock you down for referencing a link for charger price increases in Europe... as the UK is now arguably not part of Europe. But due to your good nature and ability to withstand criticism without freaking out all over the place you get a pass on that. Here is a proper link though:





__





Loading…






www.checkatrade.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

forqalso said:


> Yeah, I watched the heavily edited video several times.


Good point. I think I watched that interview when it came out, and it was longer. But I have to say, even edited, if I put myself in the position of being a UK citizen, I would have inferred that I could buy a Tesla at any time and super charge it for free, "forever". Even if the program was modified at a later date, Musk did sort of overpromise. _We_ know that he is honest, and just sort of gets over his skis at times, but it's statements like the one he made (and the ones he made about the Model 3) that opens him to criticism.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

btw, here is a complete interview that Musk did with the BBC in 2016 where he explains what would come to be known as the "Master Plan", which is the vision he has for sustainable transportation.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I think the whole key to this is Musk clearly implied TESLA Supercharging would be free for life, knowing with the hype he put behind it the concept would stick in people's minds. Then, two years or so later, it wasn't free, as people discovered on their own. The article @forqalso linked (also below) is really a linguistic mess synonymous with a carnival sideshow, yet it's more clear than anything TESLA put out (because they mostly didn't). And that's why I compared Elon Musk to a watered-down Tony Stark, it's "I've saved the world from itself! You can thank me later, but now is good."

And then we pay both for the mess and to clean it up.









How to tell if your Tesla qualifies for free Supercharging


A detailed explanation of how Tesla's free unlimited Supercharging works and how to determine if you or your Tesla still qualify for it.




electrek.co


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

forqalso said:


> Yeah, I watched the heavily edited video several times. I asked you if Musk said all Teslas ever made would have free supercharging for life; not because I didn’t watch the video, but to point out he didn’t say that. I’ve re-read my post several times, and it seems obvious.


No, again, you're still missing the point. The point of contention here is not what was included or not included with which car. The point of contention is what Elon said about _the Superchargers_, which was:

_"One of the things that we do with these Supercharger locations is that they are free. So if you buy a Tesla, you'll be able to travel anywhere for free in Britain and it's free forever."_

Whereas the reality in 2022 is that the Superchargers are not free forever. As you say, this idea has been walked back / curtailed.

I get what you're trying to say, which is that for a limited time some vehicles were sold with free Supercharging for the life of the car. That's not in dispute. However, that's not the same as saying, as Elon did, that they're building these new Supercharger stations that will be free forever. Why not? Because having free Supercharging that is linked to specific cars means that it is the car comes with free Supercharging forever, whereas Elon, in his interview, said that it was the Supercharger stations themselves that came with free Supercharging forever.

The promise made was not, "Buy now and you'll get free supercharging for as long as you own your car", but that Tesla was building Supercharging stations which would be free.

If you _still _can't see the difference between the two then we'll have to leave it there; I cannot explain it in a simpler way.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I think the whole key to this is Musk clearly implied TESLA Supercharging would be free for life, knowing with the hype he put behind it the concept would stick in people's minds. Then, two years or so later, it wasn't free, as people discovered on their own. The article @forqalso linked (also below) is really a linguistic mess synonymous with a carnival sideshow, yet it's more clear than anything TESLA put out (because they mostly didn't). And that's why I compared Elon Musk to a watered-down Tony Stark, it's "I've saved the world from itself! You can thank me later, but now is good."
> 
> And then we pay both for the mess and to clean it up.
> 
> ...


Not only did he imply it, as transcribed above, he literally said that charging would be free at the stations until the end of time.

Companies do have a right to cancel deals and offers, but saying that something will be priced at a certain lever forever (in this case $0) is unwise. Because when it's inevitably walked back it creates credibility issues.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It is a shame really, because people (not pointing at you) assume Musk is a scammer / flim flam man / liar when they see stuff like this. I have come to understand that this is not his intention when he speaks like this. He is not consciously trying to mislead. I guess you might say _he believes his own bull.shit,_ at worst. But being a deceptive person is simply not in his nature. I know that is nuanced, and some will not buy it. But I do speak from some experience for what it's worth. I am quite certain Elon really intended for supercharging to be free for life in the UK. It's just that reality caught up at some point and he had to back off the policy as it was too expensive to continue.

Same thing happened when he declared that the Model Y would not be built on the same platform as the Model 3. The Model Y was intended to have a third row option, and the Model 3 wheelbase was just not long enough to accommodate that. But the company had just gone through "production hell" with the 3, and the idea of yet another platform was too much to bear. Musk clearly got massive pushback, and had to relent. The Y was then built on the 3 platform, and all you can fit in the third row of seating is Gumby and Pokey.

BTW, it always cracks me up how Tesla fanboys (which I am not) react to criticism of Musk. I recall being in the Tesla forums at the time Tesla discontinued free supercharging for new Teslas in the US. I made a comment that I was not surprised at the move as it was untenable to continue the program in perpetuity. As in, the company would eventually lose any margin they had earned on the sale of a car if they paid for supercharging as long as the car was on the road. My god. The pushback from the fan boys just for saying that! They are rabid. And that's just one example.

Part of the fanboyism comes from Tesla being attacked by an industry loathe to change. And the short sellers trying to orchestrate the company's demise. But defending the company against the naysayers can quickly devolve into reflexively attacking even when the criticism is valid. It's like in politics where a politician's default response is that the opposition is out to get them. Anyway...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> It is a shame really, because people (not pointing at you) assume Musk is a scammer / flim flam man / liar when they see stuff like this. I have come to understand that this is not his intention when he speaks like this. He is not consciously trying to mislead. I guess you might say _he believes his own bull.shit,_ at worst. But being a deceptive person is simply not in his nature. I know that is nuanced, and some will not buy it. But I do speak from some experience for what it's worth. I am quite certain Elon really intended for supercharging to be free for life in the UK. It's just that reality caught up at some point and he had to back off the policy as it was too expensive.
> 
> BTW, it always cracks me up how Tesla fanboys (which I am not) react to criticism of Musk. I recall being in the Tesla forums at the time Tesla discontinued free supercharging for new Teslas in the US. I made a comment that I was not surprised at the move as it was untenable to continue the program in perpetuity. As in, the company would eventually lose any margin they had earned on the sale of a car if they paid for supercharging as long as the car was on the road. My god. The pushback from the fan boys just for saying that! They are rabid. And that's just one example.
> 
> Part of the fanboyism comes from Tesla being attacked by an industry loathe to change. And the short sellers trying to orchestrate the company's demise. But defending the company against the naysayers can quickly devolve into reflexively attacking even when the criticism is valid. It's like in politics where a politician's default response is that the opposition is out to get them. Anyway...


"Lie" was probably too strong a word for this thread's title. The issue is more about credibility / boy who cried wolf. 

It's hard to say if Elon genuinely thought that he would be able to pay for the charging of all vehicles sold forever. I would say that the odds are against it, though. The man devised Paypal and is a successful CEO - I'm sure he knows finance, including forecasting and accounting inside out. On the other hand, his predictions around the autonomous capabilities of his own company have been way off. Even a total AI layperson such as myself successfully predicted that the coast-to-coast autonomous drive prediction would prove to be nonsense. So, the guy's an enigma. 

Fanboyism is definitely a strange phenomenon. I get supporting certain companies or technologies, but to take it to near-fanatical levels and lose all objectivity is something I can't relate to. Everyone's different, I guess.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In humans, self delusion can often override intellect. I _know_ that you know that. :>


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Thank you so much. You saved me a lot of typing. Just a couple of notes:
> 
> 1) @forqalso is correct in that many Teslas did come with lifetime free supercharging
> 
> ...


He wants to see the world become like one of those science fiction movies, where the AI's and the machines are doing everything for us and no one needs a dollar bill in their pocket, I wish I was young enough to see that world happen it's going to be a cluster f***


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Musk is a Sociopathic fraud. Literally the end of the story.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

If Musk said it's free his customers should sue his ass off.

What an awful bunch of evil psychopaths these tech tycoons are... Steve Jobs, Musk, Bezos, Kalanick, Zuckerburg, Dana K., Gates, etc. The list goes on and on.

People talk about John D. Rockefeller, J.P. Morgan, Andrew Carnegie, and the rest of the "robber barons" being evil but were they any worse than the scumbags listed above? I doubt it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> No, again, you're still missing the point. The point of contention here is not what was included or not included with which car. The point of contention is what Elon said about _the Superchargers_, which was:
> 
> _"One of the things that we do with these Supercharger locations is that they are free. So if you buy a Tesla, you'll be able to travel anywhere for free in Britain and it's free forever."_
> 
> ...


Surprise, offers are changed often. If you could stop being condescending you might realize that. Every car sold while the offer was available has free supercharging. Not one vehicle sold after the offer ended got that deal. It’s not that difficult. You base your entire argument on two sentences taken out of an interview that is no telling how long. Where’s the part where Musk says every Tesla sold forever would be free charging?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> In humans, self delusion can often override intellect. I _know_ that you know that. :>


Yes, it could have something to do with personality traits and not IQ. Maybe he thought, "This is a neato idea; let's do it!" without thinking through the consequences. I'm no expert but if that was what happened then it could speak of high impulsivity, which he's not a stranger to. E.g. when he smoked a blunt and swilled whiskey during a live program and his stock immediately lost 10% of its value. Either he didn't think about the consequences, or he didn't care.

Then again, I don't think you can build billion dollar companies with a high degree of impulsivity. Maybe the ganja/whiskey stunt was carefully calculated, as was the free-charging-forever plan. Both got him a lot of attention, and both will have caused harm to the company, but maybe he assessed both and decided that the benefit would outweigh any harm. Or, maybe he didn't.

Another possibility is that maybe financial planning is simply not his strong suit. Nobody's good at everything. He's definitely a good problem solver and innovator but maybe he's not so good at day-to-day number-crunching. Given that he has Asperger's, maybe that comes into play and gives him extremely high abilities in some areas but leaves him lacking in others. 

In short, who knows. The guys a mystery; but a very interesting individual.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Its still cheaper than gas though... well, according to everyone...

Musk speaks his mind to get a ton of people excited and to follow him....and then later back tracks or "clarifies" if there is any backlash or wants to change his statement... 

"FREE CHARGING FOR ALL!!.............................-whispers- who buy a tesla this year... everyone else is outta luck and will pay-

Basically, hes like a sales ad... but the "fine print" comes out later... or you need to really inquire to get the details... 
His latest claim is the truck he's making can serve as a boat? If i recall he said the same thing for all the other cars... I also recently just read that Teslas are catching fire after being in water during the Florida hurricane.... 



Hes smart and thinks out of the box... but I feel that he does it because he loves / wants the attention... hes never satisfied with what he has / does so that's why hes doing all these electric cars, super charging, solar, energy storage, space travel, human robots.....and is now getting involved with Iraq war......etc... 


If he focused on just the cars... maybe he could have a car that's amazing with good interior quality, and no panel gaps a mile wide. Dude barely sleeps and works 7 days a week almost the whole day....in his actual free time hes tweeting about who knows what and seeing / sleeping with inappropriately aged women... he looks like hes aged 20 years in the past 6 years... 

I feel bad for his,.. is it now 13? kids... somebody needs to sit him down and teach him a little about birth control...


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

sumidaj said:


> Its still cheaper than gas though... well, according to everyone...
> 
> Musk speaks his mind to get a ton of people excited and to follow him....and then later back tracks or "clarifies" if there is any backlash or wants to change his statement...
> 
> ...


Musk is a Sociopath. Just like Trump. See where Trump’s headed? Musk is right behind him.


----------

